# overflow shutoff switch for ebb and flow system?



## SmokeStar21 (May 1, 2006)

Here is the situation I just built and ebb and flow system with the help of stoneybud (big ups).  I want to have a overflow switch to turn off the pump off if it starts to overfill the tubs.  I have a overflow hose in both of the tubs I am growing in but you never know if one of them gets clogged or something like that.  Is this something that is relatively cheap and easy to build?  I would like to hear your thoughts everyone.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 1, 2006)

Well, I know the Plant-pro has a built in flood sensor, it's an awesome control unit all together but it's not cheap. I have also been told of the humidity getting high and actually tripping the sensor off. I don't think there is really a cheap option, maybe just more drains?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 16, 2006)

After more thought you could use a couple of float switches, I am not sure how you would wire it to the pump though without going through the timer as they usually do, it would work though.


----------

